# Acid reflux , Nausea , vomiting, the works.



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

About 6 years ago I was diagnosed with Acid Reflux and IBS.I have severe attacks at times , and at times it settles down.For the last 3 months I have been sick as a dog.nausea, vomiting ,gas , burping , headache , dizzy , and the runs every so often.The doctor has done all test's on me.All test's are Fine.I am on Zantac 150 (Rx)I have tried Prevacid , Nexium , Propulsid (afew years ago) .My guts are just plain sick.I can't stand it anymore.I am so tired and weak and run down.I spend most of my time with my head over the toilet bowl throwing up.What's happening to me ?


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Glenda,You sound miserable. I'm sorry you are having such a hard time. Almost sounds like you could be allergic to something. I don't have IBS, just GERD, and new at it. My approach has been to "clear the decks" and start from scratch. PUR water filter, organic food, no dairy, nothing I haven't prepared myself, basic, blah food, lots of rest, stress management (big time). Exercise (yoga and walking). Been rereading my Ayruveda (as in Deepak Chopra) health and food guides to do a better job of matching foods to my body type. All that is in addition to the "standard" treatment with Aciphex and antacids and elevating the bed, etc. Progress is slow, but I'm getting better. I hope you can muster a little more strength and stick it out until you find out what's causing this problem. I'll be thinking about you.DMB


----------



## dp16 (Aug 18, 2002)

I couldn't imagine three months of that. I have had it for three weeks and I'm worked. This is freaking me out. Outside of this I'm incredibly healthy. Big, strong, athletic, relatively young (34) but now I feel just worked. I am going to see a "digestion expert" on Thursday. I'll let you know what we come up with. Endoscopy and Colonoscopy are on the schedule (I'm really nervous about both ot those).


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I've done All the test's , everything !They've looked at everything.Blood work is excellent.Why am I so sick ? A viral infection can linger on for months, per my doctor , thus acting like you have the flu.I am really beginning to think it is my acid reflux and IBS that is at War with each other.I spend half of my day with my head in the toilet.I see the doctor Again on friday the 23rd.I am allergic to dairy. So I avoid it.I live off of soups and crackers it seems here lately. Then I puke that up.I am so TIRED and need REST , and I am too miserable to get it.God Help me.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

> quote:A viral infection can linger on for months, per my doctor , thus acting like you have the flu.


The after effects of the virus sure can..months is conservative. I have had such a thing for over a year. It sounds like the PPI's dont do you much good. Most of your syptoms are Upper GI stuff, like nause, vomiting, reflux, and they are severe. You can't keep food down, and you're too sick too rest...Hmmm hate to say it but sounds like ME. And I sure as hell don't have IBS. It's so sad to hear of people with symptoms like yours just non-chalantly being labeled IBS. I don't see vomiting in the Rome Criteria. What tests have you had?slacker


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Every Blood test known to man kind.Upper GILower GIUltra SoundThe scope down the throat thingy.That's how they found a loose sphincter muscle.See I also have "Neurofibromatosis" , that is a Tumor disorder. My body is riddled with tumors inside and out.Thus requiring MRI's and Cat-Scan's.I think the combimation of all of this is just making my body sick and run down.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Well if all that is coming up clear maybe you should have the Gastric Emptying test, which will show if your stomach or small bowel is emptying slow. Where specifically do you have tumors?


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have thousands of tumors.They can grow any where in or on the body.My spine is riddled inside with tumors and I am leaking spinal fluid.I had one removed off my lung in 1995.I saw my doctor today and he wants to send me for another scope down the throat thingy procedure.I am now on Zantac 150 , Nexium , regulin , Bentyl.


----------



## JeanG1 (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree - you need to request a gastric emptying scan - It's not a bad test at all - nothing invasive.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

If that is the test where they run the tube down your nose and you wear a monitor for 24 hours , I did that test already.2 years ago.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I quickly looked that up and that is out of the question for me > I am allergic to Egg Whites and Egg white based medicines.


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

GLenda, sorry to hear about your problems. I have been sick like that for almost three years now. It comes and goes, I never know when its going to happen. It lasts about 12 hours at a time. I have terrible stomach pain, nausea, vomiting (wretching) and uncontrollable diahrrea. I also burp a lot too, when I get ill. Nothing comes up when I burp, but it tastes just like throw up. Nothing has stopped my attacks- phenergan pills, suppositories, shots, anti spasmodics, compazine, and on and on...Have you had your gallbladder checked out?My grandmother ended up having a very diseased gallbladder which made her very sick. She had every test done and nothing every showed up. So they finally just took it out. If it would fix my problem, they can have my gallbladder!







, Marriah


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Slacker, what is it you have? I'm sure youve told me before, cause you recommended compazine for my vomiting...


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

My small bowel makes no attempt to empty. Just like gastroparesis, but its the small bowel. Compazine is one of the strongest of its type of anti-emetic, the dopamine antagonists. Doesn't do much for gastroparesis patients, but real good for other people. Since that doesn't help you, have you tried Zofran, or Remeron? I found Remeron to be the strongest, but the side effects were very irritating to me. If you go through all the anti-emetics and none of them work, you definetly need to get tests done, and the Gastric Empty is crucial if they don't find a problem. Anti-emetics wont work if you have GP or similar. Glenda, I hope they can substitute something for you and you can have the test done..I don't see why the egg thing would be set in stone, as a lot of people won't tolerate that (and milk). That test is what needs to be done if the scopes aren't finding anything. And its non invasive, you eat and get pictures taken.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I'll talk to my doctor about this.If my stomach isn't emptying out quick enough , I think that is why they put me on regulin (sp?), that allows the stomach to empty out quicker.The nexium and the zantac 150 is helping me some.I take it twice daily.And the regulin before meals and at bedtime.It makes me too tired though.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I was like this and lost 50 lbs in record time from it and I did all the test and nothing. Then I had a hyda scan and they found out it was my gallbladder and after they took it out the vomitting and nausea stopped. I felt like I would die before this. The test can see more than other gallbladder test and see things the others miss. Worth a try. And don't let the doctor go by the rule fat and forty because mine did till I told him he was going to do the test or else.


----------

